
Show HN: Bastions – a QA tool for lead generating web forms - k1ns
https://bastions.co
======
k1ns
Hi there, I'm the creator of bastions. Here is a coupon code created
specifically for HN users that originate from this post: HN2018. This code
will get you 50% off for the first 6 months of service. I am still trying to
get a handle on the correct pricing model for the service. Hopefully, this
coupon will help if any of the numbers are off-putting.

Bastions solves an important problem impacting businesses that generate leads
from their websites. With so many moving parts (the website/server itself, the
form, the CRM, etc.) it is easy for one to malfunction and cause a break in
your online sales pipeline. In most cases, these issues go unnoticed for days,
weeks, or even months (especially if the issue is subtle). Once the business
discovers the issue, the potential for lost revenue is an unknown (and
frightening) number. Bastions helps detect these issues before they become
bigger problems. Using selenium, bastions will routinely test your web forms
just like a user would. It can optionally integrate with a third-party CRM to
ensure your lead arrived at its destination (and clean up the test lead
afterwards).

I'm constantly improving the product and looking for any and all suggestions.
I would appreciate any feedback from the HN community. Thanks for checking it
out!

